# Hakan Çalhanoğlu



## Z A Z A' (25 Febbraio 2015)

_
Nato: 08/02/1994
Nazionale: Turchia
Squadra: Bayer Leverkusen
Ruolo: Trequartista
Piede: Ambidestro
_​

Trequartista ambidestro di grandissima tecnica e notevole dinamismo,è noto sopratutto per la sua straordinaria abilità di calcio. Tale abilità lo rende un fenomenale battitore di calci piazzati,tanto da già essere considerato uno dei migliori in assoluto al mondo in tale specialità (memorabile la famigerata punizione da 40 metri contro il BVB). Cresciuto nell'Amburgo,club che ha lasciato quest'estate per la consistente cifra di 14.5 milioni di euro,oggi ne vale probabilmente almeno 20 visti i nove gol e sette assist messi a segno al momento.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Febbraio 2015)

Ha fatto un gran gol.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Febbraio 2015)

ha un gran bel tiro questo ragazzo


----------



## Hammer (26 Febbraio 2015)

L'accompagnamento sinistro-destro in velocità nell'azione del gol è strepitoso


----------



## hiei87 (29 Giugno 2015)

L'ho citato anche in un altro topic e uppo questo focus per chiedervi cosa pensiate di questo giocatore. Per me sarebbe l'innesto ideale per il nostro centrocampo.


----------



## diavolo (29 Giugno 2015)

Batte le punizioni in maniera spettacolare


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Giugno 2015)

forte, ma a noi serve un regista o al massimo una mezzala. Siamo pieni di trequartisti,seconde punte,esterni ecc.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> forte, ma a noi serve un regista o al massimo una mezzala. Siamo pieni di trequartisti,seconde punte,esterni ecc.



E' vero, però io vedo lui, Bonaventura e Bertolacci come interscambiabili. Un centrocampo con loro tre e De Jong forse sarebbe un po' sbilanciato, ma potrebbe funzionare alla grande, se Sinisa trovasse un equilibrio. 
Alla fine secondo me i due italiani rendono meglio da mezz'ala. Non hanno il cambio di passo, nè la visione di gioco, nè il guizzo per fare la differenza sulla trequarti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Giugno 2015)

Il nuovo Juninho.


----------



## Heaven (29 Giugno 2015)

Buon giocatore, una volta avevano detto che fosse un mix tra ozil e Pirlo


----------



## Biss (30 Giugno 2015)

Mi piace, ma il gallo non sa neppure chi sia hahahahahah


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Entro due anni è tra i migliori. Ha tecnica, visione, costruzione del gioco, posizionamento, dinamismo, calci piazzati, personalità.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2015)

Facilità di calcio imbarazzante.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Agosto 2015)

Cosa sono quelle cose che fa in campo? Il pallone non va passato solo in orizzontale? Perché manda la palla verso la porta avversaria?


----------



## Isao (26 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Cosa sono quelle cose che fa in campo? Il pallone non va passato solo in orizzontale? Perché manda la palla verso la porta avversaria?



Non guardi mai le partite del Milan. De Jong ne fa a centinaia di calci in verticale. Però all'indietro.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Agosto 2015)

Ho uppato il topic a giugno per dire che sarebbe stato l'acquisto ideale per noi...all'epoca con 30-40 milioni lo portavi a casa. 
Fortissimo.


----------



## Renegade (26 Agosto 2015)

Ribadisco quanto detto tempo fa. Mi ricorda Ozil.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Agosto 2015)

Erkin, Selcuk Inan, Sahin, Arda Turan, Çalhanoğlu, Tore, Yilmaz, e rischiano di non andare agli Europei.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ribadisco quanto detto tempo fa. Mi ricorda Ozil.



Lo vedo più cattivo, senza contare che solo per come batte i calci piazzati è un pericolo costante.
Quest estate era la nostra occasione per prenderlo. Sarebbe stato il primo pilastro su cui costruire la squadra. Già adesso costa troppo e, nel caso il Bayer lo vendesse, ci sarebbe troppa concorrenza.
Ovviamente galliani non sa neanche chi sia, quindi si parla del nulla....


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2015)

Mio pupillo da quando era all'Amburgo. Probabilmente il miglior battitore di calci di punizioni al mondo


----------

